# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Που μπορώ να βρω φίλους;

## Erin

Που μπορώ να βρω φίλους;

Είναι μια απορία στην οποία δεν έχω βρει απάντηση.
Δεν μιλάω με τους παλιούς μου φίλους γιατί τελικά δεν ταιριάζαμε και τσακωνόμασταν όλη την ώρα, όλοι με όλους.
Τα παιδιά τα είχα γνωρίσει στις σχολές που πήγαινα, αλλά αυτό το διάστημα δεν εργάζομαι, ούτε πάω σε κάποια σχολή.
Ο εθελοντισμός αποκλείεται αυτή την περίοδο λόγω covid, οπότε;

Που βρίσκω παρέα;

----------


## stuck_in_a_time_loop

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ..! Είναι δύσκολο.. Ίσως κάποιο γυμναστήριο, αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ για την περίπτωση μου.. Η βλακεία σε αυτό το site είναι ότι ενώ είμαστε πολλά άτομα με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για πιο προσωπική επικοινωνία πχ κάποιο προσωπικό μήνυμα/ chatroom ή να διοργανώσουμε κάποια συνάντηση..

----------


## erimitis44

> Που μπορώ να βρω φίλους;
> 
> Είναι μια απορία στην οποία δεν έχω βρει απάντηση.
> Δεν μιλάω με τους παλιούς μου φίλους γιατί τελικά δεν ταιριάζαμε και τσακωνόμασταν όλη την ώρα, όλοι με όλους.
> Τα παιδιά τα είχα γνωρίσει στις σχολές που πήγαινα, αλλά αυτό το διάστημα δεν εργάζομαι, ούτε πάω σε κάποια σχολή.
> Ο εθελοντισμός αποκλείεται αυτή την περίοδο λόγω covid, οπότε;
> 
> Που βρίσκω παρέα;


Καλώς ήρθες στο κλαμπ...Αρχικά, δώσε λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες αν θέλεις για να μπορέσω να σε καθοδηγήσω ως ομοιοπαθής παραπάνω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ..! Είναι δύσκολο.. Ίσως κάποιο γυμναστήριο, αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ για την περίπτωση μου.. Η βλακεία σε αυτό το site είναι ότι ενώ είμαστε πολλά άτομα με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για πιο προσωπική επικοινωνία πχ κάποιο προσωπικό μήνυμα/ chatroom ή να διοργανώσουμε κάποια συνάντηση..


Προσωπικά μηνύματα εχει,οποτε μπορεις να στείλεις και να κανονίσεις ότι θες, δε σε εμποδίζει κατι

----------


## stuck_in_a_time_loop

> Προσωπικά μηνύματα εχει,οποτε μπορεις να στείλεις και να κανονίσεις ότι θες, δε σε εμποδίζει κατι


Δεν μου βγάζει τέτοια επιλογή πουθενά εμένα.. Πως γίνεται? Γιατί πριν λίγο διάβασα ότι πρέπει να έχω δημοσιεύσει 50 μηνύματα για να ανοίξει αυτή η επιλογή.

----------


## Erin

> Καλώς ήρθες στο κλαμπ...Αρχικά, δώσε λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες αν θέλεις για να μπορέσω να σε καθοδηγήσω ως ομοιοπαθής παραπάνω


Αυτές είναι όλες οι λεπτομέρειες.
Δεν εργάζομαι, ούτε πάω σε κάποια σχολή αυτή την περίοδο ούτε έχω και τα τρελά χρήματα για να βγαίνω όλη την ώρα έξω.
Οπότε... Μοιάζει αδύνατο να βρω παρέα με αυτές τις συνθήκες.

----------


## erimitis44

> Αυτές είναι όλες οι λεπτομέρειες.
> Δεν εργάζομαι, ούτε πάω σε κάποια σχολή αυτή την περίοδο ούτε έχω και τα τρελά χρήματα για να βγαίνω όλη την ώρα έξω.
> Οπότε... Μοιάζει αδύνατο να βρω παρέα με αυτές τις συνθήκες.


Δε θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω, αλλά δυστυχώς εφόσον δεν έχεις ένα υπόβαθρο ώστε να σε βοηθήσει να μπεις σε κύκλους, είναι αρκετά δύσκολο το εγχείρημα σου. Μόνο αν ξεκινήσεις κάποια δραστηριότητα (αθλητική, πνευματική οτιδήποτε) και αν έχεις τύχη κάτι θα βρεις. Το άλλο θέμα που προκύπτει βέβαια, είναι το τι αναζητάς σε μια παρέα...Ας πούμε στην παλιά ήταν όντως τόσο άσχημα όπως περιέγραψες;

----------


## Erin

> Δε θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω, αλλά δυστυχώς εφόσον δεν έχεις ένα υπόβαθρο ώστε να σε βοηθήσει να μπεις σε κύκλους, είναι αρκετά δύσκολο το εγχείρημα σου. Μόνο αν ξεκινήσεις κάποια δραστηριότητα (αθλητική, πνευματική οτιδήποτε) και αν έχεις τύχη κάτι θα βρεις. Το άλλο θέμα που προκύπτει βέβαια, είναι το τι αναζητάς σε μια παρέα...Ας πούμε στην παλιά ήταν όντως τόσο άσχημα όπως περιέγραψες;


Δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα για δραστηριότητα διότι όπως είπα δεν έχω οικονομική άνεση.
Ναι, ήταν πολύ άσχημα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν μου βγάζει τέτοια επιλογή πουθενά εμένα.. Πως γίνεται? Γιατί πριν λίγο διάβασα ότι πρέπει να έχω δημοσιεύσει 50 μηνύματα για να ανοίξει αυτή η επιλογή.


Ναι πρέπει να εχεις συμπληρωσει εναν αριθμό στα μηνύματα,μετα πατάς πάνω στο μελος που θες και σου βγάζει την επιλογή για μηνυμα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα για δραστηριότητα διότι όπως είπα δεν έχω οικονομική άνεση.
> Ναι, ήταν πολύ άσχημα.


Βρες ομαδες στο φβ με τα ενδιαφέροντα σου και ξεκίνα να γνωριζεις.Εγω ετυχε να γνωρισω καποιες κοπελες από το ίντερνετ,παροτι δεν εψαχνα για φιλους.Ειναι πολυ εύκολο

----------


## Erin

> Βρες ομαδες στο φβ με τα ενδιαφέροντα σου και ξεκίνα να γνωριζεις.Εγω ετυχε να γνωρισω καποιες κοπελες από το ίντερνετ,παροτι δεν εψαχνα για φιλους.Ειναι πολυ εύκολο


Να σου πω, αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.
Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Να σου πω, αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.
> Σε ευχαριστώ.


Τίποτα παιδι μου.Ειναι ενας πολυ καλος τροπος και δεν χρειάζονται και χρήματα.Επιπλεον θα επικεντρωθείς και σε κάτι που σου αρεσει.Σου ευχομαι καλη τυχη.

----------


## ΤιΚανωΛαθος

Έχω μια ιδέα. Γιατί δεν φτιάχνουμε μία ομαδική στο Messenger?

----------


## keep_walking

> Έχω μια ιδέα. Γιατί δεν φτιάχνουμε μία ομαδική στο Messenger?


Γιατι καποιος να μιλησει στο messenger που ειναι επωνυμο, εκτος εαν φτιαχνει ανωνυμους λογαριασμους και συν τοις αλλοις κραταει και ολες τις συζητησεις?
Να μπειτε εδω στο τσατ που εφτιαξα και συζητηστε οσο θελετε. Ανωνυμο σας δινει ενα ονομα οταν μπαινετε και πληκτρολογειτε τα μηνυματα σας
https://xat.com/JustForFunHaveAGoodTime
Εγω ειμαι online τωρα, αλλα δεν θα ειμαι για πολυ γιατι μαλλον δεν θα μπει κανενας. Τεσπα εχεις και ενα ποστ μην νομιζει κανεις οτι προωθω το τσατ.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν πατησε κανενας το λινκ ουτε απο περιεργεια. Εγω βγανω απο online αλλα νομιζω θα συνεχισει να δουλευει κανονικα και χωρις εμενα αν θελουν δυο ατομα ή και παραπανω να τα πουνε, που δεν το βλεπω.
Παω να δω καμμια σειρα.

----------


## Niels

Το πάτησα αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς γράφω κάτι. Για πες. Τι είναι αυτό δίπλα δεξιά από κει που γράφουμε; Αυτό που κοκκινίζει όταν το πατάμε

----------


## keep_walking

Σου γραφω στο τσατ μπορεις να γραψεις ή χρειαζεται να κανω καποια ενεργεια εγω?

----------


## keep_walking

Θελω τουλαχιστον εναν για να δω τη λειτουργικοτητα, μπορουσες να γραψεις Niels? Οποιος μπαινει του δινει και ενα τυχαιο ονομα

----------


## keep_walking

> Το πάτησα αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς γράφω κάτι. Για πες. Τι είναι αυτό δίπλα δεξιά από κει που γράφουμε; Αυτό που κοκκινίζει όταν το πατάμε


Γραφεις στο πλαισιο κατω απο τις φατσες, και πατας enter . Δεν ξερω εαν χρειαζεται να κανω καποια περαιτερω ενεργεια πχ να σε κανω μελος ή εαν μπορεις να γραψεις κατευθειαν. Καποιος να τεσταρει?

----------


## keep_walking

Το τσεκαρα μονος μου δουλευει (εκανα incognito παραθυρο στο browser γιατι στο αλλο ημουν log in μεσα μιας και εγω το εφτιαξα). Γραφεις κανονικα. Δεν ξερω για ποιο κοκκινο λες.

----------


## keep_walking

Βγαινω οσοι μπουν και συζητησουν, μαλλον δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ για μεσσετζερ.οποιος θέλει μπορει να μου στείλει προσωπικό μηνυμα να ανταλλάξουμε μεσα.
Υγ το προφιλ μου ειναι κανονικό

----------


## Niels

Συγγνώμη μετά ξεχάστηκα και δεν είδα τα μηνυματα. Για να γράψω πρέπει πρώτα να πατήσω στο justforfun κλπ group. Και γράφω και δεν βρίσκω enter.

----------


## keep_walking

το Enter του πληκτρολογιου. Μπαινεις απο κινητο? Εχει διπλα απο εκει που γραφεις ενα βελακι και το πατας δεξια ειναι

----------


## keep_walking

Μπηκα για λιγο και ειπα καλημερα με καποιον  :Smile:  Τεσπα τωρα βγαινω, γιατι δεν καθομαι στον υπολογιστη. Εαν σας προβληματιζει το ονομα που σας δινει που ειναι τυχαιο και το θυμαται ομως μετα, κλικ πανω στο ονομα σας και αλλαζει σε οτι θες

----------


## Niels

Έκανα register, άλλαξα το όνομα σε Niels αλλά μετά σε έχασα τελείως

----------


## keep_walking

Απλωνα κατι ρουχα, ξαναμπαινω

----------


## keep_walking

Χα εχει αρχισει να εχει λιγη κινηση το τσατ. Μπηκε ενας νεος και του εδωσε το ονομα Babylips LoL . Δεν μιλησε ομως εφυγε. Οποιος θελει να αλλαξει ονομα κλικ πανω στο ονομα του και βαζει οτι θελει οπως ειπα  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Φευγω τωρα, το λεω απλα γιατι εχουν αρχισει και μπαινουν. Τωρα δεν ειναι κανεις αυτη τη στιγμη. Ελπιζω να συναντηθειτε δυο ή και παραπανω και να συζητησετε. Βαζω και το λινκ του τσατ παλι για να μην ψαχνει καποιος ολο το νημα μιας και εχουν γραφτει αρκετα μηνυματα

https://xat.com/JustForFunHaveAGoodTime

----------


## Art_Phil

Erin
καλησπέρα. 
Πριν ψαχτείς για νέες γνωριμίες, αρχικά μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις τον ευρύτερο κύκλο σου. 
Πχ μπορείς να κοιτάξεις τους φίλους σου στο facebook (εάν έχεις fb). 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που κάποτε τα λέγατε ωραία, ή θα μπορούσατε να τα πείτε ωραία αλλά δεν έτυχε να γνωριστείτε πολύ. Και ας είναι μακρινος γνωστός. 
Δεν είναι κακό να προτείνεις ένα καφέ ή καλύτερα μια εξοδο σε ένα ενδιαφέρον event να πάτε μαζί. 
Δεύτερη λύση είναι να κοιτάξεις λίγο τις κοινότητες. Αυτό θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο, στο τι σε ενδιαφέρει και εσένα. 
Για παράδειγμα υπάρχει σύλλογος της τάδε μοτοσικλέτας, υπάρχουν οι ποδηλάτες, υπάρχουν οι πολιτικές παρατάξεις, υπάρχουν κοινότητες όπως το larp για αυτούς που τους αρέσουν τα παιχνίδια φαντασίας κλπ. 
Για μένα εκεί είναι αρκετά εύκολο να γνωρίσεις κόσμο.

----------


## stefamw

Αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα, όσοι είμαστε από κεντρική Μακεδονία, μπορούμε να ορίσουμε κάποια συναντηση, κρίμα πχ να είμαστε λίγα χιλιόμετρα μόνο μακριά και αντί να ζούμε το καλοκαίρι, να ειμαστε κλεισμένοι στους 4 τείχους ή να πηγαίνουμε θάλασσα βόλτες κτλ μόνοι μας. 

Εγώ είμαι από Κατερίνη (29 χρόνων άντρας) και χωρίς καμία απολύτως παρέα ή ένα άτομο να πάω για ένα για καφέ. Ότι πιο κοντινό έχω είναι η αδερφή μου αλλά και παλιά σπανίως βγαίνουμε, άλλωστε τι άλλο να έχεις να πεις έξω όταν ήδη βρίσκεσαι μέσα μαζι της όλη μέρα. 

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για γνωριμία η έστω να κανονίσουμε κάτι όλοι μαζί εδώ κοντά ας στείλει. Δεν αντέχω αυτή την κατάσταση πια τόσα χρόνια, νιώθω πως οι επικοινωνιακές μου δεξιότητες σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι ανύπαρκτες.

----------


## Noctis

> Αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα, όσοι είμαστε από κεντρική Μακεδονία, μπορούμε να ορίσουμε κάποια συναντηση, κρίμα πχ να είμαστε λίγα χιλιόμετρα μόνο μακριά και αντί να ζούμε το καλοκαίρι, να ειμαστε κλεισμένοι στους 4 τείχους ή να πηγαίνουμε θάλασσα βόλτες κτλ μόνοι μας. 
> 
> Εγώ είμαι από Κατερίνη (29 χρόνων άντρας) και χωρίς καμία απολύτως παρέα ή ένα άτομο να πάω για ένα για καφέ. Ότι πιο κοντινό έχω είναι η αδερφή μου αλλά και παλιά σπανίως βγαίνουμε, άλλωστε τι άλλο να έχεις να πεις έξω όταν ήδη βρίσκεσαι μέσα μαζι της όλη μέρα. 
> 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για γνωριμία η έστω να κανονίσουμε κάτι όλοι μαζί εδώ κοντά ας στείλει. Δεν αντέχω αυτή την κατάσταση πια τόσα χρόνια, νιώθω πως οι επικοινωνιακές μου δεξιότητες σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι ανύπαρκτες.


Είμαι ακριβώς στην ηλικία σου αν και Αθήνα. Δεν έχω τόσο έντονο πρόβλημα απλά θεωρώ ότι δεν έχω "παρέα" ακριβώς. Φοβάμαι πως το βεβιασμενο που προσπαθεις να κανεις αν και με καλη προθεση δεν θα εχει πολυ αποτελεσμα. Δεν μπορουν 2 να γινουν φιλοι επειδη δεν θελουν να ειναι μονοι. Γτ δνν κανεις καποιο χομπυ;

----------


## stefamw

Έχω κάνει τα πάντα, από χομπι Τζιφός, και συνήθως τα άτομα αυτά έχουν σχεδόν την διπλάσια ηλικία από μένα. Το χω προσπαθήσει και παλιότερα να ψάξω για παρέες μέσω ίντερνετ και υπήρξε απήχηση, αλλά εν τέλει χάθηκα και με αυτούς. Και γι'αυτό ποσταρα, μπας και....

----------


## Noctis

> Έχω κάνει τα πάντα, από χομπι Τζιφός, και συνήθως τα άτομα αυτά έχουν σχεδόν την διπλάσια ηλικία από μένα. Το χω προσπαθήσει και παλιότερα να ψάξω για παρέες μέσω ίντερνετ και υπήρξε απήχηση, αλλά εν τέλει χάθηκα και με αυτούς. Και γι'αυτό ποσταρα, μπας και....


αν θες μεσω ιντερνετ μπορουμε να μιλαμε εμεις

----------


## stefamw

Μπορούμε είτε από δω είται από φβ- messenger για ποιο άμεσα. Ξεχνάω να μπαίνω στο φόρουμ, οπότε καλύτερα θα ήταν μέσω μεσεντζερ, οπότε αν θες ανταλλάζουμε στοιχεία. Οπότε στείλε ΡΜ

----------


## ladybird12

Παρομοίως... Κάποιες δραστηριότητες παλιά που έκανα εκεί που εμένα, όλοι ήταν γύρω στα 60..



> Έχω κάνει τα πάντα, από χομπι Τζιφός, και συνήθως τα άτομα αυτά έχουν σχεδόν την διπλάσια ηλικία από μένα. Το χω προσπαθήσει και παλιότερα να ψάξω για παρέες μέσω ίντερνετ και υπήρξε απήχηση, αλλά εν τέλει χάθηκα και με αυτούς. Και γι'αυτό ποσταρα, μπας και....


Δύσκολα τα πράγματα..

----------


## Noctis

> Αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα, όσοι είμαστε από κεντρική Μακεδονία, μπορούμε να ορίσουμε κάποια συναντηση, κρίμα πχ να είμαστε λίγα χιλιόμετρα μόνο μακριά και αντί να ζούμε το καλοκαίρι, να ειμαστε κλεισμένοι στους 4 τείχους ή να πηγαίνουμε θάλασσα βόλτες κτλ μόνοι μας. 
> 
> Εγώ είμαι από Κατερίνη (29 χρόνων άντρας) και χωρίς καμία απολύτως παρέα ή ένα άτομο να πάω για ένα για καφέ. Ότι πιο κοντινό έχω είναι η αδερφή μου αλλά και παλιά σπανίως βγαίνουμε, άλλωστε τι άλλο να έχεις να πεις έξω όταν ήδη βρίσκεσαι μέσα μαζι της όλη μέρα. 
> 
> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για γνωριμία η έστω να κανονίσουμε κάτι όλοι μαζί εδώ κοντά ας στείλει. Δεν αντέχω αυτή την κατάσταση πια τόσα χρόνια, νιώθω πως οι επικοινωνιακές μου δεξιότητες σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι ανύπαρκτες.


σου στειλα μηνυμα

----------


## scouter

Γεια σας! Τι ρόλο παίζει η ηλικία βρε παιδιά, οικογένεια θα κάνουμε; Όποιος μπορεί τους ρυθμούς ακολουθεί. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν κάτι να δώσουν. Γιατί δεν ανοίγουμε μια ομάδα στο viber πχ να τα λέμε.

----------


## Giotoula

Γειά σας και εγώ είμαι 36 ετών και δεν έχω φίλους είμαι παντρεμένη βέβαια και η μοναδική φίλη που έχω είναι η αδελφή του άντρα μου αλλά είναι αρκετά μικρότερη μου και έχει δικές της υποχρεώσεις και τώρα λείπει κιόλας.

----------


## scouter

Ωραίοι είμαστε τελικά! Δεν έχουμε φίλους αλλά δεν κάνουμε και τίποτε....

----------


## Niels

> Ωραίοι είμαστε τελικά! Δεν έχουμε φίλους αλλά δεν κάνουμε και τίποτε....


Έτσι είναι... τυχαία νομίζεις κάποιοι βρεθήκαμε μόνοι; Ένα μεγάλο μέρος του εαυτού μας το επιθυμεί ή δυσκολεύεται με τους άλλους, φοβάται κλπ...

----------


## scouter

Τυχαίο η όχι δεν μας αποκλείει από την δυνατότητα να προσπαθήσουμε να το αλλάξουμε. Και κάποια στιγμή να γίνει η αρχή. Παρακολούθησα πρόσφατα μια συζήτηση μέσω zoom και έμεινα έκπληκτος από τις δυνατότητες επικοινωνίας που υπάρχουν. Όσοι δεν επιθυμούσαν είχαν κλειστές κάμερες και ανοιχτό το μικρόφωνο. Καμμιά δυσκολία, κανένας δισταγμούς. Διατηρήθηκε στο ακέραιο η επιθυμία της ανωνυμίας. Οργάνωση χρειάζεται, μεράκι και αγάπη για αυτό που θέλουμε να καταφέρουμε. Τι έχουμε να χάσουμε;

----------


## nousername

γυμναστηρια, εξωτερικες δραστηριοτητες, σχολες χορου, σοσιαλ μιντια, λεσχες

----------


## Tika9

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Εγώ μένω Θεσσαλονίκη , αν έχετε κανονίσει συνάντηση είτε από κοντά είτε εξ αποστάσεως θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω. 
Δε γνωρίζω πως να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σας σε προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------


## andreas86

Εάν βρείτε τρόπο να βρείτε φίλους πείτε μου και εμένα!

----------


## Al_Bundy

Όλοι σχεδόν οι δήμοι , έχουν μαθήματα χορού. Πας και ξεκινάς χορό . Θετικό είναι ότι η πλειοψηφία είναι γυναίκες. Να δείξεις ενδιαφέρον , ότι θες να μάθεις ! Και να πηγαίνεις νωρίτερα και μετά το τέλος να κάθεσαι να χαζεύεις στο χώρο . Δεν θα βιάζεσαι να γυρνάς σπίτι .

----------


## andreas86

> Όλοι σχεδόν οι δήμοι , έχουν μαθήματα χορού. Πας και ξεκινάς χορό . Θετικό είναι ότι η πλειοψηφία είναι γυναίκες. Να δείξεις ενδιαφέρον , ότι θες να μάθεις ! Και να πηγαίνεις νωρίτερα και μετά το τέλος να κάθεσαι να χαζεύεις στο χώρο . Δεν θα βιάζεσαι να γυρνάς σπίτι .


Ο χορός είναι κάτι που αντιπαθώ ταμαλα που θα έλεγε και μια ψυχή κυρίως τα παραδοσιακά!

----------


## Noctis

Σήμερα στη σχολή γνώρισα ένα παιδί. Είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα κινητικό και ομιλίας. Ομιλίας σαν να δυσκολευόταν να μιλήσει αλλά καταλάβαινες τι έλεγε. Κινητικο ηθελε πατεριτσες. Μου ζήτησε να τον βοηθήσω με κάτι (δεν μπορουσε στην κατασταση τοιυ να το κανει μονος τοιυ). Τον βοηθησα, μου συστηθηκε και ειπαμε δυο βλακειουλες στο μαθημα. Σίγουρα ηθελε φιλους και εκεινος. Οποτε πολλες φορες θελω να καταληξω οτι ειμαστε κλειστοι. Ποσοι θα τον απερριπταν λογω του προβληματος τοιυ πχ; Εγω ακομα "χαιρομαι" που τον βοηθησα σε κατι.

----------


## Al_Bundy

> Ο χορός είναι κάτι που αντιπαθώ ταμαλα που θα έλεγε και μια ψυχή κυρίως τα παραδοσιακά!


Ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα. Η διάθεση όλων σε μαθήματα χορού, είναι ιδανική για γνωριμίες.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι χορος. Και εμενα δεν μου αρεσει ο χορος και ειδικα τα παραδοσιακα. Οιανδηποτε ομαδικη δραστηριοτητα, οπως ομαδικο αθλημα. Ουτε για ομαδικο αθλημα προσωπικα με κοβω.
Αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι να δωσω κατατακτηριες και να μπω σε ενα πανεπιστημιο, για να ειμαι μεσα σε φοιτητοκοσμο. Αλλα μαλλον δεν θα το κανω, απο αποψη χρονου και γιατι απο γνωσεις που με ενδιαφερουν τις βρισκεις πλεον online και μαλιστα εξειδικευμενες πανω σε αυτο ακριβως που θες.
Αλλα η σχολη ειναι ωραια ιδεα. Εχεις παει ηδη σε δυο ΙΕΚ ανδρεα, ξερεις περιπου πως ειναι. Κατι τετοιο.
Ακομα και σεμιναρια ενος μηνος ή κατι αλλο.
Στην Αθηνα φανταζομαι υπαρχουν απειρες λυσεις, αναλογα και τον τοπο που μενεις.
Στην Αθηνα για παραδειγμα κοιτα το Meetup, Που πιανουν διαφορα αντικειμενα και μαζευονται ειτε online ειτε και προσωπικα. Εαν εισαι σε κοντινη πολη ταξιδευεις.

----------


## andreas86

> Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι χορος. Και εμενα δεν μου αρεσει ο χορος και ειδικα τα παραδοσιακα. Οιανδηποτε ομαδικη δραστηριοτητα, οπως ομαδικο αθλημα. Ουτε για ομαδικο αθλημα προσωπικα με κοβω.
> Αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι να δωσω κατατακτηριες και να μπω σε ενα πανεπιστημιο, για να ειμαι μεσα σε φοιτητοκοσμο. Αλλα μαλλον δεν θα το κανω, απο αποψη χρονου και γιατι απο γνωσεις που με ενδιαφερουν τις βρισκεις πλεον online και μαλιστα εξειδικευμενες πανω σε αυτο ακριβως που θες.
> Αλλα η σχολη ειναι ωραια ιδεα. Εχεις παει ηδη σε δυο ΙΕΚ ανδρεα, ξερεις περιπου πως ειναι. Κατι τετοιο.
> Ακομα και σεμιναρια ενος μηνος ή κατι αλλο.
> Στην Αθηνα φανταζομαι υπαρχουν απειρες λυσεις, αναλογα και τον τοπο που μενεις.
> Στην Αθηνα για παραδειγμα κοιτα το Meetup, Που πιανουν διαφορα αντικειμενα και μαζευονται ειτε online ειτε και προσωπικα. Εαν εισαι σε κοντινη πολη ταξιδευεις.


Καλά στην σχολή είχα παρέα αλλά χαθήκαμε τώρα!

----------


## andreas86

Βγήκα τελικά μόνος μου κάθησα σε μια καφετέρια!

----------


## geodim

Και πολύ καλά έκανες. Και εγώ πίνω τον καφέ της πόλης μόνος μου.

----------


## Mara59

κι εγω μονη τα ιδια ακριβως αν θες μπορουμε να μιλαμε απο ιντερνετ μενω αθηνα μακρια δηλαδη

----------


## andreas86

Εγώ χθες βγήκα μόνος μου για καφέ, περνάω καλά ξεχνιέμαι, βλέπω κόσμο, το θέμα είναι ότι έχω 6 ευρώ όλα κι όλα και δεν μπορώ να βγαίνω συχνά. Τώρα δεν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά όλη μέρα σπίτι, χωρίς φίλους έναν έχω και αυτός δουλεύει, αλλά θα ήθελα φίλους.

----------


## geodim

Η μεγαλούπολη μπορεί να είναι σκληρή όταν νιώθεις πως σε τόσο κόσμο είσαι μονάδα δυστυχώς. Το βιώνω και εγώ στην Αθήνα μερικές φορές.

----------


## JohnyK33

> Εγώ χθες βγήκα μόνος μου για καφέ, περνάω καλά ξεχνιέμαι, βλέπω κόσμο, το θέμα είναι ότι έχω 6 ευρώ όλα κι όλα και δεν μπορώ να βγαίνω συχνά. Τώρα δεν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά όλη μέρα σπίτι, χωρίς φίλους έναν έχω και αυτός δουλεύει, αλλά θα ήθελα φίλους.


Αυτο το εκανα απο μικρος,απο τα 18 που τελειωσα το λυκειο,απλα ξαφνικα δεν ειχα κανεναν φιλο να βγω εξω η να κανω οποιαδηποτε δραστηριοτητα,οποτε αναγκαζομουν να πορευομαι μονος μου,επαιρνα ενα take away,πηγαινα βολτα μονος μου,σε ενα παγκακι,σε ενα παρκο,η ενα περιοδικο με αυτοκινητα και χαζευα,λιγο μουσικη,αυτα.Δυστυχως ομως αυτο δεν μου καλυπτε το κενο που ειχε δημιουργηθει που δεν ειχα φιλους,να διασκεδαζω ,να πηγαινω για διακοπες η οτιδηποτε αλλο. :Confused:

----------


## andreas86

Σήμερα βγήκα και πάλι μόνος μου για καφέ, πέρασα καλά πήγα στα Μικέλ, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι και άλλα άτομα πηγαίνουν και κάθονται μόνη τους. Σήμερα στο απέναντι τραπέζι από εμένα καθόταν μια κοπέλα μόνη της μιλούσε συνεχώς στο τηλέφωνο και συνεχώς χωρίς σταματημό!!

----------


## JohnyK33

Tο να φτιαξεις κοινωνικο κυκλο απο το μηδεν,οταν δεν υπηρχε ουτε πριν background ειναι δυσκολο,μπορει αυτο να γινει,μεσα απο το εργασιακο περιβαλλον,αν ειναι σταθερο και δεν αλλαζεις καθε χρονο εργασια,μεσα απο τα σοσιαλ μιντια οπου σιγουρα θα βρεις κοινες φιλιες-παρεες μεταξυ αλλων,αλλα αν δεν εχεις ουτε αυτους τους 1-2 φιλους-γνωστους,να πας σε ενα κλαμπακι,σε ενα μπαρακι,να κανεις εστω επιφανειακες γνωριμιες,πολυ δυσκολα θα αλλαξει κατι.

Μετα απο αρκετη δυσκολια,προσπαθω να εχω επαφη με 2-3 ατομα απο τη δουλεια την τωρινη,γιατι απο την προηγουμενη μονο με ενα ατομο καταφερνω να βγαινω για μια μπυρα η ενα καφε,με αλλα εχουμε χαθει.Αυτο το πραγμα,να βγαινω απελπισμενος εξω,μονος μου,με ενα καφε στο χερι και να γυρναω σαν την αδικη καταρα στα παρκακια η στις παραλιες,ακουγοντας απλα καταθλιπτικη μουσικη η λιωνοντας στο κινητο με παιχνιδια της πλακας η σε τσοντοσαιτ.Οταν αλλοι,ειχαν κοινωνικη ζωη,σχεσεις,σεξουαλικη ζωη,καποια δουλεια για τα βασικα εξοδα,την διασκεδαση τους και τις διακοπες τους.

Δεν μου προσφερε τιποτε ολο αυτο τοσα χρονια,εβγαινα απλα για να ξεσκαω 1 ωρα και γυρνουσα πισω στο σπιτι παλι,το ιδιο απελπισμενος και χωρις ψυχολογια.

----------


## JohnyK33

Σιχαινομαι τα σοσιαλ μιντια οπως το instagram και αυτους που προμοταρουν η εκθετουν τη ζωη τους δημοσια,ποσως με ενδιαφερει να ανεβαζω και να δινω αναφορα που πηγαινω ταξιδια η διακοπες,σε τι μαγαζια διασκεδαζω η οτιδηποτε σε αυτο το μοτιβο,δεν μου εκατσαν ποτε καλα τα σοσιαλ μιντια δυστυχως,γιαυτο δεν μου ειναι ευκολο να εχω αυτη την επιλογη για φιλιες μεσω insta/fb.

----------


## stefamw

Και εγω ετσι ειμαι, χρονια πλεον, μου κατεστρεψε οριστικα πλεον τη ζωη. Εφτασε σε ενα σημειο οπου πλεον εγινε πραγματικα απαλευτο, αρχισα τα οπιουχα, ηρεμιστικα, αγορασμενα ειτε απο το clearnet ειτε απο τα "onions" (D.W)...Oτι εβρισκα να μου ανεβασει τη ντοπαμινη. Απο τη μια πιστευω με κρατησαν ζωντανο απο το να κανω μια τρελα, απο την αλλη κατεληξα με 3 επιληπτικες κρισεις (εκ των οποιων μια νοσηλεια σε νευρολογικη κλινικη με σκαναρισματα CT, MRI, EEG και ατελειωτες εξετασεις) απο διακοπη ηρεμιστικων, και ενδεχομενως να εχω προκαλεσει επιληψια εφ ορου ζωης. Ο ανθρωπος χρειαζεται κατι να του αποσπα την προσοχη, εαν δεν υπαρχει τιποτα απολυτως και για μακρα χρονια διαστηματα, η εκβαση δεν θα ειναι καλη. Εγω το λαμπρο παραδειγμα. Καθε μερα ακομα παιρνω οπιοειδη, και ηρεμιστικα, τα πρωτα απλα για να μην ειμαι "αρρωστος/dopesick" και τα δευτερα τα κοβω σταδιακα μπας και γλυτωσω 4η επιληπτικη κριση. Και φυσικα ζω καθε δευτερολεπτο με το ενδεχομενo να παθω νεα κριση εκει που ειμαι μονος μου, να κοπανησω το κεφαλι μου πουθενα και να μεινω στον τοπο, οι (επιληπτικες ή μη) κρισεις/σπασμοι εξαιρετικα σπανια εχουν καποιο σημαδι πριν ξεκινησουν. Friendless για 6η χρονια αν δεν κανω λαθος, 30 χρονων τωρα...

Πως περασαν ? Συνηθως περπατημα μονος διπλα στη θαλασσα (μενω σε παραλιακο μερος) και αν καταλαβω "κατι", το λεγομενο buzz απο καποια απο αυτα που παιρνω, πραγμα σπανιο γιατι η ανοχη εχει φτασει στο θεο, τοτε απλα περιφερομαι στην πολη ασκοπα, χωρις κανενα συναισθημα με ενα ειδος υποτυπωδης χημικης ευχαριστησης. Νηφαλιος και να βλεπω ευτυχισμενους ανθρωπους με τις παρεες τους ή τις σχεσεις τους ? Η θεα και μονο σαυτο ειναι σαν να τρωω απανωτες σφαλιαρες με καρφια. Επομενως εχω απομονωθει αρκετα και σπανια βγαινω απο το σπιτι.

Δεν μου δινει ορεξη πλεον τιποτα στη ζωη. Και ναι, πριν καν ξεκινησω την αυτοθεραπεια (θεραπεια δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση, καλυψη συμπτωματων ή καλυτερα του πονου, προσωρινο δανεισμα ηρεμιας και ευτυχιας ειναι βασικα που το πληρωνεις μετα) με τις εν λογω ουσιες, τοσα χρονια friendless απλα ειμαι μια νεκρη υπαρξη μεσα σε ενα ζωντανο σωμα.
Αυτο που θελω να πω, ειδικα εσεις που μενετε Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη, μην το αφηνετε ετσι, δεν καταληγει καλα, ειτε αυτο ειναι ουσιες, ειτε αλκοολ ειτε ουτε και γω ξερω τι αλλο μπορει να προκυψει, υπαρχουν επιλογες αν ψαχτειτε, εγω μενω επαρχια και ειμαι σχεδον αφραγκος οποτε δεν ξερω καν τι αλλο μπορω να κανω εχοντας δοκιμασει οτι περνουσε απο το χερι μου (π.χ γυμναστηρια, συλλογοι κτλ)

----------


## mindcrime

> Και εγω ετσι ειμαι, χρονια πλεον, μου κατεστρεψε οριστικα πλεον τη ζωη. Εφτασε σε ενα σημειο οπου πλεον εγινε πραγματικα απαλευτο, αρχισα τα οπιουχα, ηρεμιστικα, αγορασμενα ειτε απο το clearnet ειτε απο τα "onions" (D.W)...Oτι εβρισκα να μου ανεβασει τη ντοπαμινη. Απο τη μια πιστευω με κρατησαν ζωντανο απο το να κανω μια τρελα, απο την αλλη κατεληξα με 3 επιληπτικες κρισεις (εκ των οποιων μια νοσηλεια σε νευρολογικη κλινικη με σκαναρισματα CT, MRI, EEG και ατελειωτες εξετασεις) απο διακοπη ηρεμιστικων, και ενδεχομενως να εχω προκαλεσει επιληψια εφ ορου ζωης. Ο ανθρωπος χρειαζεται κατι να του αποσπα την προσοχη, εαν δεν υπαρχει τιποτα απολυτως και για μακρα χρονια διαστηματα, η εκβαση δεν θα ειναι καλη. Εγω το λαμπρο παραδειγμα. Καθε μερα ακομα παιρνω οπιοειδη, και ηρεμιστικα, τα πρωτα απλα για να μην ειμαι "αρρωστος/dopesick" και τα δευτερα τα κοβω σταδιακα μπας και γλυτωσω 4η επιληπτικη κριση. Και φυσικα ζω καθε δευτερολεπτο με το ενδεχομενo να παθω νεα κριση εκει που ειμαι μονος μου, να κοπανησω το κεφαλι μου πουθενα και να μεινω στον τοπο, οι (επιληπτικες ή μη) κρισεις/σπασμοι εξαιρετικα σπανια εχουν καποιο σημαδι πριν ξεκινησουν. Friendless για 6η χρονια αν δεν κανω λαθος, 30 χρονων τωρα...
> 
> Πως περασαν ? Συνηθως περπατημα μονος διπλα στη θαλασσα (μενω σε παραλιακο μερος) και αν καταλαβω "κατι", το λεγομενο buzz απο καποια απο αυτα που παιρνω, πραγμα σπανιο γιατι η ανοχη εχει φτασει στο θεο, τοτε απλα περιφερομαι στην πολη ασκοπα, χωρις κανενα συναισθημα με ενα ειδος υποτυπωδης χημικης ευχαριστησης. Νηφαλιος και να βλεπω ευτυχισμενους ανθρωπους με τις παρεες τους ή τις σχεσεις τους ? Η θεα και μονο σαυτο ειναι σαν να τρωω απανωτες σφαλιαρες με καρφια. Επομενως εχω απομονωθει αρκετα και σπανια βγαινω απο το σπιτι.
> 
> Δεν μου δινει ορεξη πλεον τιποτα στη ζωη. Και ναι, πριν καν ξεκινησω την αυτοθεραπεια (θεραπεια δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση, καλυψη συμπτωματων ή καλυτερα του πονου, προσωρινο δανεισμα ηρεμιας και ευτυχιας ειναι βασικα που το πληρωνεις μετα) με τις εν λογω ουσιες, τοσα χρονια friendless απλα ειμαι μια νεκρη υπαρξη μεσα σε ενα ζωντανο σωμα.
> Αυτο που θελω να πω, ειδικα εσεις που μενετε Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη, μην το αφηνετε ετσι, δεν καταληγει καλα, ειτε αυτο ειναι ουσιες, ειτε αλκοολ ειτε ουτε και γω ξερω τι αλλο μπορει να προκυψει, υπαρχουν επιλογες αν ψαχτειτε, εγω μενω επαρχια και ειμαι σχεδον αφραγκος οποτε δεν ξερω καν τι αλλο μπορω να κανω εχοντας δοκιμασει οτι περνουσε απο το χερι μου (π.χ γυμναστηρια, συλλογοι κτλ)


Εντάξει εσύ το κατάλαβες νωρίς εγώ που έπινα κουμπια-κόκες από τα 25 μου που πήγα Αγγλία και μέχρι τα 38 μου ενώ στην δουλειά κολλαγα ρεπό για να μαζεύω 10ήμερα ανα τρίμηνο και να πηγαίνω Κολομβία-Εκουαδόρ και Βολιβία για να πιω το θέλημα το οποίο το αγόραζα σε 10αδα δεν έπαιρνα ένα ή δύο ή 5 έπαιρνα 10 κατευθείαν (εβραζα 10 την ημέρα) και μία φορά στην Βολιβία 50 (4 μέρες άντεξε το 50αρι) γιατί μου το έφερναν κατευθείαν από το δάσος και δεν θα περνούσε από μεσάζοντες. Στα 38 μου έπαθα φρικη μια με τις ντρόγκες μία με το κλίμα ε ήταν η ώρα να με χτυπήσει η διπολική κατακούτελα (σιγά μην μου την χάριζε) και επειδή δεν έβρισκα σωτηρία, μου λέει καλή του ώρα ένας γιατρός στην φάση που είσαι πάρε την σύντροφο σου και πηγαίνετε σε κανα βουνό να μείνετε κανα εξάμηνο-ενώ έπαιρνα και φάρμακα-να σε παρακολουθεί να ξεφύγεις και όπως το είπε έτσι έγινε.

Θέλεις 6 μήνες να γίνεις πέτρα, το οποίο είναι δύσκολο, αν ήταν εύκολο όλοι θα το έκαναν... είναι δύσκολο.... αλλά πρέπει! Σου εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο κουράγιο και υπομονή κρατήσου να το ξεπεράσεις!

----------


## mindcrime

Επίσης ξέχασα να σου πω πως δεν έχω φίλους γιατί όταν πήγαινα σχολείο ήμουν nerd γιατι ήθελα να περάσω πολυτεχνείο, μετά ήμουν nerd στο πολυτεχνείο οπότε πάλι δεν έβγαινα ε και μετά καταλαβαίνεις τι φίλους είχα στην Αγγλια που πήγα.... Βέβαια από την άλλη επειδή κάνω ζίου ζίτσου αρκετό καιρό έχω μπει στην οικογένεια ας το πούμε αλλά οκ με τα παιδιά συναντιέμαι όταν πηγαίνω για προπόνηση, όχι έξω, δεν βγαίνω έξω γενικά την έχω δει σπιτόγατος. Δεν έχω γυναικα και δεν νομίζω να βρω όχι τόσο για την εμφάνιση μου που την θεωρω πολυ καλή και προσεγμένη, αν εξαιρέσεις το ύψος σε περίπτωση που θέλει κάποια πχ κάποιον από 1,76 και άνω είμαι οκ δηλαδή έχω κοιλιακούς κτισμένους, αλλά επειδή έχω ιδιαιτερότητες στο σεξουαλικό τομέα είμαι sub ε δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο να βρεις κάποια που να είναι εκείνη αυτή που θα έχει το πάνω χέρι. Κατά τα άλλα όλα οκ στη ζωή μου, εντάξει μην έχω και παράπονο. 

Σε εσένα παρατήρησα πως έχεις ένα επίπεδο α, δεν είσαι το κλασικό ζάκι ξέρεις τι εννοώ και θεωρώ πως αν ξεφύγεις από όλα και τα αφήσεις πίσω σου θα την φτιάξεις την ζωή σου. Το πιστεύω αυτό πραγματικά!

----------


## adrfinance1

> Που μπορώ να βρω φίλους;
> 
> Είναι μια απορία στην οποία δεν έχω βρει απάντηση.
> Δεν μιλάω με τους παλιούς μου φίλους γιατί τελικά δεν ταιριάζαμε και τσακωνόμασταν όλη την ώρα, όλοι με όλους.
> Τα παιδιά τα είχα γνωρίσει στις σχολές που πήγαινα, αλλά αυτό το διάστημα δεν εργάζομαι, ούτε πάω σε κάποια σχολή.
> Ο εθελοντισμός αποκλείεται αυτή την περίοδο λόγω covid, οπότε;
> 
> Που βρίσκω παρέα;


άμα ψάχνεις για online παρέα και συνομιλία μέσω viber κλπ στείλε μου να τα πούμε!

----------


## JohnyK33

Έχω μόλις ένα φίλο για να βγαίνω,οι υπόλοιποι είναι απλά γνωστοί από το εργασιακό περιβάλλον από τη προηγούμενη δουλειά,οι οποίοι αραιά και που θα μιλήσουμε με κανένα sms και αυτό απλά.

Δυστυχώς δεν γιορτάζω πότε γενέθλια,ονομαστική εορτη κλπ όπως κάνουν οι περισσότεροι που έχουν φίλους που τους νοιάζονται.

Ένας άλλος που θεωρούνταν φίλος,μου χρωστάει χρήματα που του είχα δανείσει γιατι είχε ανάγκη και δεν τα έχει επιστρέψει εδώ και 2 χρόνια,με εκμεταλλεύτηκε και με βρίζει κιόλας από πάνω.Πραγματικα βοηθάς κάποιον και αυτό είναι η συμπεριφορά που εισπράτεις πίσω. :Frown:

----------


## axastoula

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν κάποιοι παιδικοί φίλοι ακόμη στη ζωη μου κ δε νιώθω εντελώς μόνη. Η οικογένεια με στηρίζει όσο μπορεί αλλά κουράστηκα να μένω μαζί τους. Από την άλλη μη έχοντας ένα δικό μου εισόδημα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσα να μείνω μόνη χωρίς την οικονομική ενίσχυση των γονιών μου. Μακάρι να υπήρχε ένας τρόπος να μαθαίναμε τις κοινωνικές δεξιότητες για την καλλιέργεια κ τη διατήρηση έστω γνωριμιών. Κάποιοι από εμάς το χάνουμε από τη μη χρήση της λεκτικής επικοινωνίας και κάποιοι από την κατάχρησή της.

----------


## JohnyK33

Επειδη στην προσωπικη και κοινωνικη καθημερινοτητα μου εχω μεινει αρκετα πισω,αυτο δεν με βοηθαει στο να κανω γνωριμιες η φιλιες καθως οι περισσοτεροι ειναι σε μια φαση της ζωης τους καλυτερη απο εμενα ειτε επαγγελματικα ειτε σε προσωπικο επιπεδο,δλδ εχουν μια σχεση,εχουν 4-5 φιλους στανταρ να βγαινουν και να κανουν μαζι πραγματα,οποτε νιωθω δυσφορια το να ειμαι παρεα με τετοια ατομα,με κανει να αισθανομαι μειονεξια και ανεπαρκεια.

----------


## JohnyK33

Δεν εχω φιλους για διακοπες,για παρεα,για διασκεδαση,για κοινους στοχους η δραστηριοτητες,νιωθω παρατημενος.

----------


## Niels

Μήπως είσαι εσύ αυτός που έχει "παρατήσει" τους άλλους; Και σε μένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει. Μην τα παρατάς. Βγες μόνος, πήγαινε εκδρομές μόνος, να είσαι ανοιχτός στο αυθόρμητο.

----------


## Player

> Μήπως είσαι εσύ αυτός που έχει "παρατήσει" τους άλλους; Και σε μένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει. Μην τα παρατάς. Βγες μόνος, πήγαινε εκδρομές μόνος, να είσαι ανοιχτός στο αυθόρμητο.


Αυτό βλέπω να συμβαίνει κ σε εμένα βλέπω ότι αρχίζω κ παρατάω τους άλλους.

----------


## Niels

Μπορεί να οφείλεται σε πολλούς λόγους αυτό. Από ένδειξη κοινωνικής απόσυρσης λόγω άγχους, κατάθλιψης κλπ μέχρι να συνειδητοποιείς ότι κάποια άτομα σε κουράζουν, ο ρόλος σου στη σχέση μαζί τους δεν σε εκφράζει πια κλπ

----------


## andreas86

Φίλους, η σχέση το βλέπω πλέον πολύ, πολύ δύσκολα να βρω ιδίως σχέση!

----------


## JohnyK33

> Μήπως είσαι εσύ αυτός που έχει "παρατήσει" τους άλλους; Και σε μένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει. Μην τα παρατάς. Βγες μόνος, πήγαινε εκδρομές μόνος, να είσαι ανοιχτός στο αυθόρμητο.


Oχι τοσο,γιατι κανενας σχεδον δεν κρατουσε επαφη μαζι μου,να δειξει οτι εχει ενδιαφερον να διατηρησουμε μια φιλικη επαφη,ισως γιατι και γω ειμαι ενα κλειστο ατομο και εσωστρεφες,γενικα τα κλειστα και εσωστρεφη ατομα τα αποφευγουν,γιατι ειναι οι περιεργοι,αυτοι που δεν θελουν να μιλανε για τον εαυτο τους,δεν εχουν ενδιαφεροντα να συζητησουν κλπ.Το να πηγαινω καπου μονος μου το θεωρω απελπησια πλεον,δηλαδη σκεψου οτι εχω επιταγη τουρισμου 150 ευρω και δεν εχω με καποιον να πεταχτω καπου μια μινι εκδρομη η εξορμηση.Eιμαι αποκομμένος εντελως,ουτε σοσιαλ μιντια,ουτε τιποτε,απλα παω δουλεια,γυρναω και οταν καθομαι,απλα καθομαι,δεν υπαρχει διαθεση ουτε μια ταινια να δω σπιτι μου,αυτα που αλλοι λενε,δες νετφλιξ,δες καμια σειρα,παιξε κανενα game στο pc,μου φαινονται παγερα αδιαφορα.

----------

